# The Best Type of Mattress?



## AvaISTJ (Nov 24, 2016)

I recently decided to go shopping for a new mattress. My old one has finally worn out its welcome. There are so many options and I have little experience with some of the newer models, so I thought maybe some PerCers had some insight for trying different mattresses. I want a good quality, firmer mattress that gives excellent support for your neck and back, but is relatively economical. Below around a $1,000.

Which sleeps better the traditional coils or the newer multi-layered foam mattresses? I've also seen some hybrid models. Anyone have any experience with the Saatva company and their mattresses? What about flipping? Most new mattress aren't flippable, so are they really as durable as their flippable cousins?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I went through this process with a back injury. I found anything soft or designed to "support" my back were just liars as I could actually feel which ones were supportive and which were not by the degree of how much the root nerve was screaming. I ended up trying out futons and eventually had one made to my specs. Good news is that they aren't usually that expensive (mine was mid range for $400) but you will have to turn the and roll them. I got great advice from several people in the process. Latex in mattresses tend to have a burrow after a short time. Cotton wadding and wool are sufficient for firmness and softness (depending how soft you want it).


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

When I used to sleep on a regular mattress I always bought a good quality firm box spring mattress with pillow top. Usually get them for about $600 and they wear well. Best value for money IMHO. I've slept the last two years on a homemade mattress that resembles a futon. I like a hard mattress so this suits me well. I also like the idea of not sleeping on fire retardants and inorganic foams. Personally I think a lot of the latex/memory foam and the like mattresses are just gimmicky and unnecessarily expensive. When you're talking about a mattress for sleeping on it shouldn't rival the price of a new car. It's a mattress.


----------



## AvaISTJ (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I'm going to a few local mattress stores in a few days to try out the different types. I have no idea if I'd even like memory foam.

The latex mattresses really do seem pricey. I'm trying to start a little nest egg for the future, not spend all my money on a mattress. Some of the memory foam mattresses from a company called Sleep Innovations are cheaper on Amazon, under $400, but then I'd have to find a place to haul the old one.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a firm memory foam mattress, I really like it so far. It's a queen size, was around 600$ I think? I bought it during a labor day sale  Not too pricey, just slightly more than average. 

Its so...flat. and smooth, and has cooling gel in it. The other mattresses I've ever had were pillowtops and they used to be annoyingly bumpy, and the springs would become horrible with time. Any pressure points can keep me up all night. I haven't had my foam mattress for that long though, not sure how it'll hold up in the long-term. Its also not flippable.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Futon

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

AvaISTJ said:


> I recently decided to go shopping for a new mattress. My old one has finally worn out its welcome. There are so many options and I have little experience with some of the newer models, so I thought maybe some PerCers had some insight for trying different mattresses. I want a good quality, firmer mattress that gives excellent support for your neck and back, but is relatively economical. Below around a $1,000.
> 
> Which sleeps better the traditional coils or the newer multi-layered foam mattresses? I've also seen some hybrid models. Anyone have any experience with the Saatva company and their mattresses? What about flipping? Most new mattress aren't flippable, so are they really as durable as their flippable cousins?


I recently bought a hybrid and i love it. it's a king-size sealy allegheny extra firm with cooling gel. i would have been open to a memory foam but my boyfriend didn't want one. in any case, i would suggest waiting until labor day if you are in the states and can stand it. the sales are incredible for mattresses for labor day weekend for some reason. the mattress i bought is online for like 2800 bucks at kmart, but i got mine for $1300 total including delivery from sears last labor day.(not sure what size you are looking for.) i would definitely go with at least a hybrid, the new memory foam beds are so comfortable compared to those old springy mattresses. and you don't have to worry about them getting old and having the springs pop up or whatever.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Been using full wave waterbed for over thirty years, myself. Probably not the sort of answer you were looking for. They're cheap and can be adjusted for the perfect firmness by varying the fill. They are also heatable, which is awesome for winter.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

All mainstream mattresses are a poor choice because of the flame-retardants used to treat them, assuming you care about possible off-gassing in your home.

I also preferred firm mattresses. I've found that carpeted floor provides good, firm support. I sleep on a camping pad on the floor with a pillowcase full of buckwheat hulls. Excellent neck support with the buckwheat hulls. I don't know that any sort of mattress provides good neck support.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Night Therapy. Holy crap.... I love my Night Therapy mattress. Came in a friggin ROLL. Cut the straps and viola... king size mattress filled up the room. Yes, I know your message is from 2016.


----------



## singingamy (Dec 5, 2021)

Anyone has purple? Is it worth the cash?


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I sleep on the floor too. With about an inch of padding (rubber mats).


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have two-three inch memory foam on top of a double sided pillow top mattress. Prob too many pillows- eight or so.


----------



## Chriss6419 (12 mo ago)

I think that the best type of mattress that you should buy is a medium-firm mattress.


----------

